# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Kucni porod nakon Hellp sindroma - ludost ili?!

## Deedee11

Krajem ove godine voljeli bi na jos jednog bebaca. 
Prvu bebu sam rodila u 32tt zbog teske preeklampsije, na porodu carskim hellp. Beba ima 5mj... Zbog toga tek krajem sljedece godine i naravno da prode 2godine od prvog carskog.
Planirala sam kucni porod i s ovim djetetom. Uredila sobu, dogovorila se s obitelji, dobila zeleno svjetlo od ginekologa, osigurala prisustvo strucne osobe itd... Svi su bili za osim moje mame koja je imala eklampsiju isto u 32tt.

Ne moram reci da nakon poroda kojeg se ne sjecam, 7 dana nakon poroda kojih se ne sjecam i 20dana odvojenosti od moje bebe.....ostao je neki dio mene koji je prazan, fali... Jer zamislila sam, ocekivala, radovala se necem potpuno suprotnom! 

I sada kada smo odlucili pokusati jos jednu bebu.. Suprug se petnim zilama protivi kucnom porodu. Ima li pravo? Radim li krivo ako odaberem kucni porod nakon svega? 
Moram napomenuti i da mi se preeklampsija desila taj dan kad sam rodila - 2 dana prije sam bila kod gin i sve je bilo super. U bolnici su mi rekli da sam dosla samo sat vremena kasnije da nam vise ne bi mogli pomoc. Kad ovako pisem zvuci suludo ni pomisljat, mnogi bi se vjerovatno bojali uopce nove trudnoce. Ali zaista vjerujem da moje tjelo to moze! 
Ima li slicnih iskustava? 
Mozda netko tko je imao kucni porod nakon carskog?

----------


## angel 1

Znam samo da ja ne bi nikada stavljala djetetov život na kocku bez obzira na to koliko meni bilo ružno/neugodno/bolno itd u bolnici... A ne bi sada ni svoj jer me ta ista beba treba, a i starije djete...ne bih im voljela priuštiti ni da odrastaju bez majke.. Naravno da nema garancije za ništa u životu pa se i u bolnici isto mogu dogoditi ružne stvari, ali ako mogu svesti mogućnost rizika na minimum onda bi ih svjesno smanjila ...

----------


## Peterlin

> Znam samo da ja ne bi nikada stavljala djetetov život na kocku bez obzira na to koliko meni bilo ružno/neugodno/bolno itd u bolnici... A ne bi sada ni svoj jer me ta ista beba treba, a i starije djete...ne bih im voljela priuštiti ni da odrastaju bez majke.. Naravno da nema garancije za ništa u životu pa se i u bolnici isto mogu dogoditi ružne stvari, ali ako mogu svesti mogućnost rizika na minimum onda bi ih svjesno smanjila ...


X

----------


## Ginger

Na tvom mjestu mi ne bi na pamet palo radjati doma
Ni pod razno
Uz napomenu da nisam protivnik asistiranog kucnog poroda i da je jedan moj bolnicki porod bio izuzetno ruzno iskustvo, a jedan izuzetno lijepo

----------


## Deedee11

U bolnici dapace od kad se sjecam, sjecam se da su sestre bile fenomenalne i na neonatologiji i u rodilistu i svaka im cast. Doktori su kao i svaki drugi-preokupirani drugim stvarima. Nije stvar negativnog ili pozitivnog iskustva.

Naravno da ne bi na tako nesto pomisljala osim ako mi ginekolog ponovno ne dopusti i naravno neasistirano nisam htjela ni prvi put- bila sam vrlo dobro pripremljena i spremala se od pocetka trudnoce. 

Zato se i sada pitam ovo (mozda da odmah i eliminiram mogucnost) jos puno prije nego uopce ni krenem raditi drugo djete.

Htjela sam cuti misljenja, mozda i koje iskustvo s kucnim porodom nakon carskog reza.

----------


## Ginger

Pa evo, ja bih to odmah eliminirala na tvom mjestu
I ja sam prvo rodila carskim rezom i nakon toga ja ne bih doma nikako radjala
Ali, kod tebe nije samo to u pitanju, carski je meni tu manji problem

----------


## Deaedi

Da, totalna je ludost pomisljati na kucni porod u tvojim okolnostima.

----------


## čokolada

Meni se vrti u glavi i dok čitam post.

----------


## sirius

Da li tijelo moze i ne moze drugi put drugacije nitko ne moze znati dok se ne proba. Ne znam koji je rizik od ponovne preeklamsije , ali ako je rizik velik ( mastanje o ) eventualnom kucnom porodu je tu zapravo najmanji problem. I u prvoj trudnoci se komplikacija i CR dogodio tjednima prije od termina , i tjednima prije od kad se prirodni porod mogao dogoditi.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

znaš guglati kako i ja
vjerojatno i bolje, mlađa si
našla sam jedan odgovor, da je vjerojatnost ponavljanja eklampsije kod teške eklampsije u prvoj trudnoći i od 80%
http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specija...ija/eklampsija

pa bih se složila sa sirius
kućni porod ti neće biti najveći problem

----------


## LEIRmam

> znam samo da ja ne bi nikada stavljala djetetov život na kocku bez obzira na to koliko meni bilo ružno/neugodno/bolno itd u bolnici... A ne bi sada ni svoj jer me ta ista beba treba, a i starije djete...ne bih im voljela priuštiti ni da odrastaju bez majke.. Naravno da nema garancije za ništa u životu pa se i u bolnici isto mogu dogoditi ružne stvari, ali ako mogu svesti mogućnost rizika na minimum onda bi ih svjesno smanjila ...


xxx

----------


## cvijeta73

Ja bih cijelu trudnocu provela u bolnici, just in case.  :Grin:  A kamoli porod.

----------


## sirius

> Ja bih cijelu trudnocu provela u bolnici, just in case.  A kamoli porod.


Nazalost niti tada ne bi imala garanciju da ce sve biti ok, jer ova vrsta problema je prilicno nepredvidiva.

----------


## LEIRmam

Baš tako Cvijeta...

----------


## sirius

Hocu reci , preeklamsija nije problem u porodu/ na porodu nego u trudnoci. Teske situacije se ne mogu predvidjeti , niti sprijeciti, niti izlijeciti...a ishod ovisi o trenutku ( tjednu ) trudnoce kad se dogodilo, i jos o mnogo drugih stvari.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Nazalost niti tada ne bi imala garanciju da ce sve biti ok, jer ova vrsta problema je prilicno nepredvidiva.


naravno da ne 
nema garancije ni za što ni u životu ni u medicini
ali ako ti šibne tlak na 250 bolje da si negdje gdje se može brzo reagirati

----------


## Mojca

> Ja bih cijelu trudnocu provela u bolnici, just in case.  A kamoli porod.




X! 

Ni u ludilu ne bi doma. 
Vjerojatno bi tražila hladni cr u 37 Tt.

----------


## sirius

> X! 
> 
> Ni u ludilu ne bi doma. 
> Vjerojatno bi tražila hladni cr u 37 Tt.


Problem je u tome da treba dogurati do 37 tj. Zato je planiranje kucnog poroda totalno zanemarivo u odnosu na to da treba izgurati trudnocu.

----------


## sirius

U tom slucaju bila bih presretna kad bih izgurala trudnocu i bez problema otisla na " hladni" CR u 37 tj.

----------


## Mojca

Pa da, ako bi dogurala do 37 Tt.
Pišem u žurbi.

----------


## Apsu

Kratko i jasno - ludost.
Apsolutno sam za kucne porode, ali treba se pomiriti s cinjenicom da netko to jednostavno nije u mogucnosti.

Beskrajno vjerujem u tijelo, u prirodu i u njezinu moc, pogotovo kad ta priroda jasno da do znanja koje je granice dala tijelu. Onda se s njom ne bih igrala.

----------


## eryngium

> Znam samo da ja ne bi nikada stavljala djetetov život na kocku bez obzira na to koliko meni bilo ružno/neugodno/bolno itd u bolnici... A ne bi sada ni svoj jer me ta ista beba treba, a i starije djete...ne bih im voljela priuštiti ni da odrastaju bez majke.. Naravno da nema garancije za ništa u životu pa se i u bolnici isto mogu dogoditi ružne stvari, ali ako mogu svesti mogućnost rizika na minimum onda bi ih svjesno smanjila ...


X ko kuća!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Deedee11

Cure iskreno ocekivala sam i puno "gore" komentare. Valjda mi je trebalo ovo da si izbijem to iz glave bez zaljenja. 
Ma svjesna sam svega toga, ali evo bio je valjda neki tracak nade u mom srcu da cu i ja moci donjeti na svijet bebaca prirodno, na nacin kohi je najbolji za moje dijete. 
Citajuci ovo sam svjesna da kucni porod to ne bi bio. 

Hvala na komentarima. Ipak mislim da preeklampsija u sljedecoj trudnoci ne bi bila problem jer je sa svakom trudnocom (ako se i desi) blaza ako je isti partner. Iako ta njihova istrazivanja nista ne znace jer mama je npr mene rodila vaginalno, a sljedecu trudnocu s mojim bratom je dozivjela eklampsiju i nakon te trudnoce je opet rodila carskim u 40tt bez ikakvih komplikacija. Sto je kao po njima bilo nemoguce dozivjeti eklampsiju ako je prvi porod protekao uredno. Pa se desilo.
Mislim da je carski rez najkriticniji ovdje. Zbog rupture maternice. 

A i tko zna sto bi mi ginekolog rekao a bez njegovog odobrenja nikad se be bi upustala u nesto takvo.

----------


## Deedee11

Sigurna sam da cu sljedeci put roditi vaginalno u barem 38 tt bez ikakvih intervencija, ali tamo gdje je najsigurnije za moju buducu bebu. I vjerujem da ce nam buduca trudnoca donjeti isto sto i ovo dijete svaki put kada ga uzmemo u narucje. Jer i za nju su govorili da ce biti stosta nemoguce, pa se ostvarilo.
Hvala svima na dobronamjernim komentarima!

----------


## sirius

> Sigurna sam da cu sljedeci put roditi vaginalno u barem 38 tt bez ikakvih intervencija, ali tamo gdje je najsigurnije za moju buducu bebu. I vjerujem da ce nam buduca trudnoca donjeti isto sto i ovo dijete svaki put kada ga uzmemo u narucje. Jer i za nju su govorili da ce biti stosta nemoguce, pa se ostvarilo.
> Hvala svima na dobronamjernim komentarima!


Vaginalno , nevaginalno. Uopce nije vazno. Ako je u pitanju neko stanje ili bolest najvaznija stvar je da trudnoca zavrsi najbolje sto moze za majku i dijete. Imati neke stroge planove nikad nije dobro, vazno je biti prilagodljiv. I prizekivati najbolji ishod , ali bez ogranicenja ( kakav on mora biti).

----------


## Deedee11

Ma nije preeklampsija bolest. To se moze desiti svakome nakon 20tt, a jednako se desava i tjekom samog poroda bez ikakvih upozorenja a i nakon poroda. Bojat se toga je jednako kao da se bojim da mi padne vani nesto na glavu. Ipak izlazim...a moze mi pasti. 
Vjerovatnost postoji da mi se opet to ponovi naravno, ali kod mene ili nekoga tko ju je dozivio i da se desi bila bi puno blaza ako je isti partner. 
Onda se moze reci da je svatko tko god rodi doma ugrozio sebe i svoje dijete zbog mogucih komplikacija za vrijeme poroda. Ili nakon.  Po statistici mojoj mami se eklampsija nije mogla desiti jer je u trudnoci samnom dapace imala i nizak tlak. Treca trudnoca je prosla dobro od pocetka do kraja. Ima svakakvih scenarija. Najgori su oni koji se desavaju upravo za vrijeme poroda. A ne mislim da je svatko tko rodi doma lud.
I nisam htjela doma roditi zbog sebe nego zbog bebe, ali to je druga prica... Isto tako cu roditi sljedece u bolnici, ne zbog sebe nego zbog bebe, ali ne zbog preeklampsije nego zbog carskog reza. Ocekivala sam da ce se javiti netko tko je rodio doma nakon carskog ali izgleda da je ipak to rijetko-dakle predpostavljam onda i opasno. Naravno da ne zelim riskirati-nisam htjela ni prvi put. 
Sirius slazem se, definitivno ne treba nista ocekivati. 
Gdje sam otisla u buducnost, a ova beba mi je jos tako malecka  :Smile:  ! Nisam jos ni trudna, ali bolje da sam odmah to prekrizila. Evo i muzu mi je laknulo! Vrlo sam mlada i nadam se jos dijece imati. Voljela bi veliku obitelj. Ne zelim da me strah u tome sprijeci.

----------


## sirius

Znam veci broj osoba koje su rodile kod kuce nakon CR. To samo po sebi nije posebno velik problem , ali u kombinaciji sa tvojom situacijom -jest. Vecina osoba koje su rodile kod kuce imaju vecu djecu i vise ne prate forum, tako da sumnjam da ce se javiti.

----------


## Kaae

Ja isto ne bih planirala ama bas nista nakon takve prve trudnoce, vec bih se samo potrudila osigurati medicinsku podrsku kojoj vjerujem i onda - dan po dan. 

Prijateljica je rodila prvog sina s tocno 35+0, hitnim carskim rezom zbog preeklampsije i IUGR, a tri godine kasnije je ponovio scenarij, samo s nizim tlakom i manjim stupnjem IUGR-a. Opet porod u 35. tjednu, opet carski. Nitko nije bio iznenadjen, iako se potajno nadala boljem scenariju.

----------


## spajalica

Citam i gledam pahulje kako lepesaju sve postaje bijelo i predivno. A ond a uzimam lopatu i ruke i ajmo lopatam to bijeli g.....no.
Tako vjerujem je i ovaj slucaj. Romantika poroda kod kuce je poput leprsavih pahulja. A porod ovom slucaju je kao lopatanje nema ni daska romantike 
Dakle potisujem sve cure koje su se javile.

----------


## Deedee11

Doduse vecina preeklamsija se zavrsi induciranim vaginalnim porodom, ne carskim. Tako su mi bar rekli u bolnici kad su me primili i ipak sam na kraju rodila carskim-ne sjecam se ni zasto! Ne znam sto se desilo nakon sto sam stigla tamo.
Koliko i vidim sada surfajuci, nekako je podjednako ljudi kojima se ponovi i onima kojima se ne ponovi..  :Sad:  
Izgleda da je moja mama svojevrstan fenomen.
A ma dobro.... Nema smisla igrat se sa sudbinom....

----------


## sirius

Ma gledaj, da se situacija ponovi, ali u blazem obliku. Pa cak i da ides na CR ( ali planirani) i puno blize terminu...i da sve zavrsi dobro pa dijete i tebe... Bilo bi puno bolje nego prvi put jer bi izbjegla hitnost, sok i dugotrajnu hospitalizaciju. Tako da bi u svakom slucaju bilo puno bolje.

----------


## kli_kli

I ja razmisljam slicno sirius, cini mi se da si pozitivna i oko nove trudnoce i poroda (svaka cast, podrzavam potpuno), i da imas mogucnosti da se taj deo koji ti fali zbog okolnosti prvog poroda ostvari i u slucaju da drugi porod bude bolnicki, pa i carski.

----------


## Nona

Meni je u prvoj trudnoći dijagnosticirana preeklampsija u 33 TT trudnoce, porod zavrsen hitnim carskim ( uzrok nije bio visok krvni tlak , već prolaps pupčane vrpce ) krajem 34 tjedna .15 mjeseci kasnije ostala sam trudna i hvala bogu izdrzala do kraja 38 TT i rodila vaginalnim putem. U toj drugoj  trudnoci sam preventivno pila baby aspirin i bila na prehrani bez soli i hb nije se preeklampsija pojavila.  Da li si ti bila na kakvoj preventivnoj terapiji s obzirom na povijest bolesti u obitelji ?

----------


## Deedee11

Sto se povjesti bolesti u obitelji tice mi je gin rekao da bi ga zacudilo da mi se ista takvo desi i da se ne zabrinjavam oko toga. To mi je rekao privatni koji je podrzavao kucni porod. 

Inace da sam imala preeklampsiju i da mi je doktor rekao da postoji vjerojatnost da mi se to moze desiti, naravno da ne bi ni pomisljala na nesto takvo! A i ne znam stvarno tko bi mi pristao asistirati na takvom samoubilackom porodaju. 

Sada sam htjela kucni porod naravno samo i ako sve bude u najboljem redu i ako doktor i primalja ne budu imali nista protiv, ali sobzirom da mi se i ovo desilo odjednom, a preeklampsija se moze desiti i za vrijeme poroda onda stvarno shvacam da cak i da me podrze, je preriskantno. Tj nije najbolje za moje dijete, zbog cega sam i zeljela kucni porod.

Socijalna nije ni znala za moje namjere. Isla sam redovno na kontrole i kod nje sam bila 2 dana prije poroda. Ali ona ne radi proteine - sto je izludilo moju mamu jer je bila primjetila taj dan da sam otekla oko gleznjeva. Ja nisam to primjetila, ali toliko je bila dosadna da me natjerala da odem u rodiliste da mi izmjere tlak. I time mi je spasila zivot. Tlak je bio 180/130. Stabilizirali su tlak na 140- 160 do izmjene smjene, gdje su mi medicinske sestre zaboravile dati terapiju i tlak je poceo divljati, donji mi je bio 140, a gornji se ne sjecam ali preko 200, pocela je strasna bol u zlicici, glavobolja i odjednom su mi se ruke napuhale. Dalje se ne sjecam jer sam i vid pocela gubiti (ostala mi je i dioptrija) samo se sjecam nekih zvukova itd. 
Evo to je moj porod.... Zato mislim da nije ni cudno sto (kad vec zelim imati jos djece) sljedeci put prizeljkujem nesto drugacije. 

Vjerojatno imate pravo, ako do preeklampsije uopce dode, nadam se da ce biti ovako kako ste napisale. 

Samo sto sam bila uvjerena da mi se to nece ponovno desiti... U svakom slucaju ste mi pomogle s komentarima da kucni porod prekrizim.

----------


## Danka_

Meni izgleda da bi ti pomoglo da se psihički pripremiš za novu trudnoću i porod, kakvi budu da budu, ali i da prvo nekako nadvladaš i proživiš traumu koju si doživjela. 

Koji god scenarij se na kraju odmota, ako si koliko-toliko spremna za borbu i ishode, bit ćeš ok. 

Na stranu želja oko poroda doma, to je jednostavno predaleko od sadašnje situacije, ali ne čini mi se dobrim putem da unaprijed zacementiraš npr. to da naredni porod mora biti vaginalni
Može biti, ali ne mora

Ako budeš trebala planirani carski, traži spinalnu anesteziju. Tada si prisutna, na neki način sudjeluješ, vidiš dijete odmah, oporavak je u pravilu brz...

Ali o tom potom, prvo se spremi za novu trudnoću, budi mirna i nemoj biti nesretna ako te proglase za rizičnu trudnicu. Doživjela sam to i od početka me to na neki čudan način zabavljalo. Prvo bi se svi (medicinari) okupili oko mene, onda bi čitali popis dijagnoza, onda se mrštili i zabrinuto vrtili glavama... slali me na subsubsubspecijalističke preglede  :Grin:  (nisam imala preeklampsiju pa nema smisla da raspisujem što je i kako bilo)
A ja sam bila mirna iznutra, sve je bilo potpuno bez incidenata, i bila sam istinski sretna.

Imala sam planirani carski (38t 6d), bila sam budna, sve sam čula i doživjela, u trenu kad sam čula njegov plač i osjetila fizički da je van preplavila me euforija, vrlo vrlo fizički osjećaj, neusporediv s bilo čime... jedino mi je žao što sam prekratko bila u fizičkom kontaktu s djetetom nakon što se rodio ali i to se da izvesti na takvom porodu (zato mi i jest bilo žao, zato što je izvedivo).

----------


## Carmina406

Prirodan porod je prekrasna stvar. Ako se moze dozivjeti to je odlicno ali nije najvaznija stvar u cijeloj toj prici. Najvaznije je cuti slatki plac bebice pa ako i nije prvi plac jer si onesvjestena od anestezije onda je sedmi ili deseti. Nebitno. Vazno da ga cujes onda kada dodes svijesti.  Vjeruj mi da je u nekim situacijama nebitna i indukcija i epiziotomija i sve ostalo. Nadam se da shvaćaš što ti želimo reći. I uzivaj sada u bebici koju imas  :Heart:

----------


## jelena.O

u prvoj trudnoći sam imala preeklamsiju, koristila predkraj i ljekove, rodila hitnim carskim ( 39 tj) jer mi je tlak naraso na 190, drugo ( 41 tj.) je počelo induciranim vaginalnim porodom ali mi je u trenutku bušenja vodenjaka isto naraso tlak pa su radili hitni carski s spinalnom anestezijom, treći je automatski bio carski ( 39 tj), sve razlike 4.5 godine, ali iz drugih razloga

frendica je imala 2 carska u razmaku od 13.5mjeseci

----------


## Deedee11

Zapravo kad ovako pisete o tim carskim.. zvuci - drugacije. Izgleda da je u pitanju samo stav i kakva je osoba iznutra. Drago mi je da se moze porod dozivjeti i na taj nacin i svakako sam radi toga sada mirnija. 
U svakom slucaju mi treba priprema za trudnocu. Prvi korak mi je valjda bila potreba da ovo rascistim.
Mislim da necu vise razmisljati o porodu. Uzivat cu u ovoj mojoj bebici koju sam dobila iz svega toga, kada dode vrijeme i u trudnoci, a onda nadam se i u porodu - kakav god on bio. Hvala vam, rasterecenje je misliti na ovaj nacin.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ne znam kako je u Hr, ali ovdje, ako zelis doma radjati imas jako iskusnu babicu koja prati tvoju trudnocu cijelo vrijeme. Kako tvoj zivot, kao i zivot tvog djeteta ovisi upravo o njenom iskustvu, ako postoji i najmanji rizik, ona te odmah salje kod vrhunskog specijaliste koji tad ustanovi mozes li doma radjati ili ne. Ako on da zeleno svijetlo, ok, ako ne, radjas u bolnici sto god ti unaprijed odlucila.
Ja nisam rodila u bolnici, nego u kuci za radjanje, koja se klasificira kao da si rodila doma i gotovo su me odbili jer sam kao dijete imala hep A. Znam, smijesno, ali istinito. Cak se i specijalistica smijala tomu.
Ako je procedura takva kao i vani, mislim da mozes probati i pustiti strucnjacima na kraju da odluce.

----------


## Kaae

Nasa lokalna kuca za porode, odnosno primalja koja tamo radi, ne bi primila pacijenticu s takvom anamnezom na porod. Vjerojatno bi pristala na preglede u trudnoci, ali porod bi najvjerojatnije bio u bolnici, a ona bi u najboljem slucaju isla kao pratnja.

----------


## Deedee11

I ova babica je imala jako puno uvjeta ( da je bolnica na 5-10 min max od kuce izmedu ostalog ) ali nazalost, ovdje to tako ne funkcionira. Bar ja nisam mogla tako nesto u hr pronaci.

Meni je bilo vazno da dobijem dopustenje bas ginekologa koji mi je vodio trudnocu...i dobila sam.  Iako su moje obje prabake rodile svu svoju djecu doma, moja generacija je ipak potpuno drugacija.  A i oni nisu radili neku famu oko toga kako je opasno rodit, kao da je bolesno stanje u pitanju a ne nesto najprirodnije na svijetu.

Idem sutra kod dr opce prakse vaditi krv pa cu je bas pitati ako slucajno mi moze reci kakvu prognozu bi mi dala za sljedecu trudnocu...i nalaze cu odnjet pa bas me zanima. Ma uostalom i babicu cu zvati da rijesim to za svagda, trebala sam odmah!

Iako, vec surfajuc sam naisla na porazavajuce statistike i mislim da mi definitivno kucni porod ne bi vise nitko preporucio.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Znam, zato su me skoro odbili zbog glupog hep A, kojeg je preboljelo jako puno ljudi u djetinjstvu  :Smile: 
Ono sto je pjesnik htio reci je to da se osjecas lakse nekako kad ti doktor kaze da ne mozes  :Smile:

----------


## Deedee11

Dr je rekla da mi ne bi preporucila ni sljedecu trudnocu, a da iskreno sumnja da bi nakon ovoga doktori se usudili vaginalno me poradati. A sobzirom da sam mlada da imam vremena jos razmisljati....ona kaze da je na mom mjestu bi sacekala barem 5godina ali da moram pricati s specijalistom. Po njenom misljenju, sobzirom da je ovo bilo tako dramaticno, veca je vjerojatnost da se ponovi nego da se ne ponovi.

Zahvalna sam jer netko uopce nema djece, a moje je hvala Bogu i zivo i zdravo! 
Ali zaista sam jako zeljela jos djece.
Ici cu jedan dan do ginekologa, pa pitati, ali nakon ovoga i onog sto sam procitala....ma pojma nisam imala da je to tako ozbiljno i da sam u takvoj situaciji. Pogotovo jer ponavljam, mama je rodila sasvim normalno. 
Zasto me nitko nije upozorio na to? Kakvi doktori! Ova beba mi vec ima skoro pol godine! Bas sam i ljuta pomalo.

----------


## cvijeta73

Pa sad te upozoravaju, ne razumijem sto te ljuti. To je ocito stanje koje se ne moze predvidjeti. A tvoje prabake vise, nazalost, ne bi bilo da joj se desilo sto i tebi.

----------


## Deedee11

Da znam, doktori su nam spasili zivot i jednoj i drugoj. Ljuti me jer sam vec i mogla biti trudna. A ovo nisam mogla znati unaprijed.
A i da mi je dr napravila proteine dva dana prije tko zna! Da mi medicinske sestre nisu zaboravile dati terapiju, tko zna! Mozda bi bilo isto, mozda jos i gore, a mozda ipak ne bi bilo bas ovako.
A i doktor koji mi je rekao da se opustim i ne zabrinjavam oko nicega i koji je podrzavao kucni porod - malo sam zbunjena, jer negdje nedaju ako si imao hepatitis a u djetinjstvu, a mislim....kome da vjerujem u vezi toga ako ne nekome tko je pratio moju trudnocu od samog pocetka? Zasto bi ja znala sto to znaci ako mi je mama imala eklampsiju, nisam medicinske struke, a i zasto bi citala po internetu o bolestima iz cista mira? (Nisam mislila niti da je to nasljedno kad je dr tako rekao a sada sam bila sigurna da se to ne desava bas tako u sljedecoj trudnoci jer moja mama nije imala nikakvih naznaka) 
Gnjavim forumase ovdje bezveze znam. Moram naci nekog doktora koji ce mi objasniti koji k nam je bio i smijem ili ne smijem onda imati jos djece. I ako da, onda kad. Nije bas ni tako super to bilo cuti, pa sam mozda i zbog toga razocarana vise nego radi drugih stvari.

----------


## Deaedi

Deedee11, mislim da si jako daleko od odluke gdje češ roditi. Prvo, vidi da li te se upoće preporuča još jedna trudnoća. Ako da, onda treba zatrudnijeti. Pa onda, u drugoj polovici trudnoće,  početi razmišljati o tome gdje češ roditi i da li uopće imaš o čemu razmišljati ili ćeš imati samo jednu opciju. Hoću reći, jako si daleko od teme o kojoj pišeš, prvo se hrpa stvari mora izdogađati.  I smatram da uopće ne bi trebala gubiti vrijeme i razmišljati o porodu kod kuće, babici ili nekoj kući za porode. Prihvati da češ vjerojatno roditi na dogovoreni carski.

----------


## Deedee11

Ako uopce i rodim vjerojatno da sudeci po svemu. Ma od kucnog poroda sam odustala jos i taj dan kad sam otvorila temu.Nadala sam se da ce se javiti netko s pozitivnim iskustvom opcenito. Preeklampsija,  carski rez.... bilo kucni ili bolnicki, svejedno.
Bebac spava na meni pa svasta surfam, a htjela sam to prekriziti i ovaj put se za trudnocu poceti pripremati prije nego se ni desi. Nije ni vazno, voljeli bi imati jos djece i ovo me malo iznenadilo, ali dobro. Ne znam sto da mislim, moram pustiti malo vremena da prode i otici jednog dana kod specijaliste-za sad cu to malo odgodit. Hvala na odgovorima

----------


## Kaae

Mislim da opcenito trcis pred rudo. Prva beba ti ima pet mjeseci, to je jako mala beba. Posve zdravim zenama sa iskustvom posve dosadnih trudnoca u kojima se ne dogadja ama bas nista od znacaja (medicinski) ne preporuca se ponovna trudnoca barem godinu dana, a najbolje jos duze. Jedan od razloga zasto, u pravilu, ovulacija i menstruacija ne pocinju za vrijeme dojenja je prirodan nacin sprjecavanja nove trudnoce dok god je prvo dijete jos malo (bebe, same po sebi, ne bi prestajale sisati ni priblizno brzo kao sto to prestaju u modernom svijetu, uglavnom zbog tempa zivota i raznoraznih predrasuda i tradicija). 

Uopce ti trenutno nije potreban specijalist, a najmanje doktor opce prakse. Sto vise pitas, dobit ces vise oprecnih informacija koje, na kraju, nece sluziti nicemu osim da se bezveze nastavis opterecivati i vrtjeti u krug. Preeklampsija nije sama po sebi razlog da odustanes od sljedece trudnoce. Kad dodje vrijeme za to, odabrat ces tim lijecnika kojima vjerujes, a oni ce, zajedno s tobom, pratiti neke stvari puno cesce i puno detaljnije nego sto su to radili prvi put. I bit ce, najvjerojatnije, sve ok. 

Kucni porod ti vjerojatno nece biti opcija, a lako moguce i da ces radjati carskim rezom ili uz indukciju. No ni to nije kraj svijeta, naprotiv. To je glavni razlog zasto medicinske intervencije uopce i postoje. 

Do daljnjeg, najstvarnije, zaboravi na planiranje nove trudnoce. Jako ti je rano za to - pusti tijelo da se oporavi, ali jos vise od toga, pokusaj naci nacin kojim ces rijesiti psihicku traumu prvog poroda. To ce ti biti puno vise oslobadjajuce od planiranja sljedece trudnoce... Trudnocu i porod je opcenito tesko planirati, a ocekivati da ce biti bas onako kako si zamislila.

----------


## Deedee11

Kaae imas pravo oko svega. Evo i muzu sam dala da procita. Tako cu i napraviti nakon ovog danas jer me je potreslo i vise no sto bi trebalo mozda.

----------


## sirius

Kae je super napisala. I jos da dodam nesto. Niti jedan lijecnik ne moze zeni koja zeli djecu reci da ne preporuca trudnocu. On moze biti realan i reci kakve su statistike ( objektivne) , koliki je rizik za neko stanje ili bolest, kolika je mogucnost komplikacija i intervencija ( statisticki !) ... Uglavnom oni koji odmah odrezu da ne prepirucaju trudnocu ne bih uopce uzimala u obzir kao savjetnike. Lijecnik daje realno stanje sa znanstvenom podlogom zena ( i njezin partner) odlucuju da li je rizik prihvatljiv.
ali ja zaista imam dojam da ti ispitujes sve mogucnosti jer je trauma jos friska i trazis nacin da se izlijecis. Potrazi psihologa i razgovarajte s njim, zaista vasa situacija nije normalna situacija.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Ako uopce i rodim vjerojatno da sudeci po svemu. Ma od kucnog poroda sam odustala jos i taj dan kad sam otvorila temu.Nadala sam se da ce se javiti netko s pozitivnim iskustvom opcenito. Preeklampsija,  carski rez.... bilo kucni ili bolnicki, svejedno.
> Bebac spava na meni pa svasta surfam, a htjela sam to prekriziti i ovaj put se za trudnocu poceti pripremati prije nego se ni desi. Nije ni vazno, voljeli bi imati jos djece i ovo me malo iznenadilo, ali dobro. Ne znam sto da mislim, moram pustiti malo vremena da prode i otici jednog dana kod specijaliste-za sad cu to malo odgodit. Hvala na odgovorima


Moja prijateljica ima troje djece. Svaku trudnocu je imala preeklamsiju. Ako zelis jos djece, to bi trebala biti iskljucivo odluka tebe i muza, na lijecnicima je da vas uglavnom upoznaju sa mogucim rizicima.

----------

